# XC to trail/all mountain bike. Geometry help....Commencal or Santa Cruz ????



## camp23 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi All,
I'm finally upgrading from my 2013 Specialized Carve expert 29er. I have decided to go full suspension and want to get more into trail riding.
I'm 5'9, 31" inseam.
I have two local bike I have my eye on....
2020 Santa Cruz 5010 alloy 27.5 (M)
2021 Commencal Meta TR 29 (L)
I took the SC for a ride today and was surprised at the difference in a modern all mtn bike vs my 8yr old full xc bike. The bike felt short with wild headtube angles. I felt comfortable just a different riding experience. Later this week I will test the Commencal, I heard they are longer bikes and it is an L frame instead of the SC M.
Anyone have experience with these ?

Anyone else come from full XC bike ? What frame geometry worked best coming from the XC style bikes ?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Note the 5010 is more like a bmx bike for some people. It jumps and manual just like one too. Many use it to shoot videos that you see online, the 50 to 01 crew for one.


----------



## camp23 (Oct 23, 2021)

Loll said:


> Note the 5010 is more like a bmx bike for some people. It jumps and manual just like one too. Many use it to shoot videos that you see online, the 50 to 01 crew for one.


I agree it’s bmx like. I like that feeling on the trails but was wondering how that would
Translate when I take it for a 30-40km flat road with my wife ?


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

i dont own one, but know people that race xc on it just fine. They are junior riders though.


----------

